
Performance recommendation: Do not use jQuery's hide() method. Ever - tandavas
https://twitter.com/paul_irish/status/564443848613847040
======
themartorana
_" What's interesting to me is that it doesn't seem to be taking up time in
defaultDisplay – which is our internal method for handling the first edge case
you've described – but rather the native getPropertyValue called in curCSS to
retrieve the current display value. However, that is even more disconcerting
because removing defaultDisplay won't solve this issue. It seems that
retrieving computed CSS for all of those elements is the bottleneck, which is
very unfortunate because that isn't unique to .show()/.hide(). Maybe someone
else could confirm what I'm seeing?"_

May not be .show() or .hide() that you should avoid, but instead a slow native
call that the jQuery team might be able to point out to browser vendors... Or
am I reading this incorrectly?

